# Phone card recommendations for Madeira



## Captainbeaky (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi there,

Can someone reccomend the best deal/company/coverage for a pay as you go SIM card for Madeira please?

Preferably one that has some data allowance too?

Thanks,

Mike.


----------

